# Rib trick!!



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

When it's to cold outside to smoke, here's a trick to still get those smokey, fall off the bone rib's !!

Attachment 6705


----------



## richtee (Dec 8, 2007)

You DID fake that picture, right?


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 8, 2007)

YO Bubba, that's not funny Dude.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 8, 2007)

Son - It's NEVER too cold outside to smoke ribs if you gotta resort to that!


Boo Stinky Rib Trick!


----------



## morkdach (Dec 8, 2007)

freezing rain and ice here and smokes coming out of the smoker just a butt in there but its never to cold


----------



## squeezy (Dec 8, 2007)

Ewwwwwwwwwwww! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




























Bubba tell us you are kiddin' ... please!
Should be on the joke page.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 8, 2007)

ya'll give bubba break, he's just trying to improvise. we all like to experiment and what not.

What happened to if you disagree move on to the next post?


----------



## zapper (Dec 8, 2007)

I admit to boiling ribs before..........



Saurkraut and ribs that is, it's an old world dish and pretty good too. And yep, it is best as a cold weather food.


I am not sure, but I think that there is a commercial process that boils/steams ribs and then adds liquid smoke and other BBQ sause flavors to it. Sold in "finer restraunts" Yeh, right, give me a smoke stained brick and wood BBQ dive any day!


I won't knock anyones cooking too much, it is not like I never screwed up anything in my life, and I'll never know when I might be really hungry.


----------



## richtee (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, I SUPPOSE he COULD be intending to reduce the rib soup and make a neat sauce... now I might give that a run. Hmmm, li'l white wine, onion...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 8, 2007)

Zapper, I love kraut and ribs..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for Bubba's ribs, it must be pretty cold at his place...BBrrrrrrr!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

JOKE page??? Ask Bud n Tonto, this is how we do our comp. rib's!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ya, mod's please put in joke's.................


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

Actually this was my reply when i saw this on another forum!!
UM, UM, rib soup!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

Ummmmmmmmm, NO Jeremy........this require's some harping on!!!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 8, 2007)

here's a quote trick for your rib trick!

To multiquote a message, Click all the post you want quote then click reply.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank's bro, i guess you can teach an old dog a new trick!!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 8, 2007)

Not a problem!


----------



## rip (Dec 8, 2007)

Damn boy, scared the chit outta me!!! 
I thought you were gonna say you BOILED em!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL

 Hummmmm!!!


----------



## pescadero (Dec 8, 2007)

Scared me.  I thought for a minute we had a "Smoking Police" unit and were going to get in trouble.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

Dejavu Rip???


----------



## bigbird1 (Dec 8, 2007)

!!!!


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll repeat a saying that we have in Texas...

"I don't GIVE A DARN HOW YOU DO IT UP NORTH"

That even made a bumper sticker back in the 90's.

KE


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

He wasn't boilin' them.....  he was HOT brinin' em..... gettin em ready for the smoker.....


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 9, 2007)

Gosh I was wondering what that was all about - scared me there Bubba!


----------



## flash (Dec 9, 2007)

Sacrilege, sacrilege


----------

